# API Package



## Kris (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Ich versuch mich an Hibernate. Hab mir ein Buch gekauft und lese, dass es ein packege javax.persistence geben soll in dem die Annotationen beinhaltet sind. Leider finde ich dieses Packege nicht. Muss ich eine externe jar importieren?


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2008)

Klar.


 

Schreib am besten noch, womit du entwickelst und was für Application-Server du verwendest, dann wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Kris (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich nutze Eclipse. Hatte die normale SDK Version von Java. Habe die Java EE mit SDK installiert. (109 MB). Nutze die neuste Hibernateversion. Ich hoffe das reicht aus. Denn ganau weiss ich nicht was gemeint ist. Sorry.


----------



## byte (15. Mai 2008)

Dir fehlt die JPA im Classpath (persistence.jar, manchmal auch jpa.jar genannt). Je nach Plattform kommt das auf unterschiedlicher Weise mit. Es ist Teil von JEE, guck also mal in Deinem JEE Installationsverzeichnis. Es müsste eigentlich auch bei Hibernate beiliegen, bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Kris (15. Mai 2008)

Ist nirgendwo zu finden. Beide Dateien. Habe meine Festplatten nach *.jar durchsucht aber keine jpa oder persistence gefunden.

JEE ist installiert. Kann den Application Server starten obwohl ich diese Variante noch nicht benutze, da ich noch auf SDK Ebene programmiere. Aber ist nichts zu finden.


----------



## Kris (15. Mai 2008)

Hab mir aber jetzt die ejb3-persistence.jar aus dem Netz gezogen. Ich hoffe, dass ist die richtige. Funktioniert nämlich soweit.


----------



## byte (15. Mai 2008)

Jup, ist richtig.

Habs jetzt nachgeguckt: Das Jar ist auch bei Hibernate dabei (Hibernate Annotations).


----------

